# Fruitta/Grand Junction



## snoseek (Jun 4, 2010)

Took a couple pics. Don'treally know where else to put them.

This place is a four hour drive for me. I will be spending a lot of time there this summer. It is about 80 east of Moab and completely empty on the midweek. Just perfect riding for all types. So much epic stuff!

































I'll make a point to take some more interesting pics when I go back in two weeks. This is really nothing!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2010)

And I'm guessing that the riding there is even sweeter than those pics make it look!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet!  I'd really like to take a MTB trip out that way at some point!


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! Pretty amazing!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty sweet!  I'd really like to take a MTB trip out that way at some point!



Agreed.  Great pics!!!! If you have a video camera, you should take some movies and post them up.  That looks like some freaking great riding. Knowing I had something like that to ride on would make those 4 hours fly by.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 4, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Agreed.  Great pics!!!! If you have a video camera, you should take some movies and post them up.  That looks like some freaking great riding. Knowing I had something like that to ride on would make those 4 hours fly by.



Hell I didn't even have the discinpline to stop and take pics! I pretty much just snapped a few random pics, if the terrain was really good I was riding. There is great riding around Denver but nothing like that really.

Also note worthy is the hiking/rock climbing/kayaking(Colorado River duh)/camping/drinking/Agricultural and winemaking winery scene. I'll add more and better pics as I get more


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2010)

...Good point. I only stop to take pictures when I get stopped anyway. (screwing up an obstacle, water break, etc)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2010)

Grand Junction, Colorado?  Did you visit the Poma factory while you were there to see what chairlifts were being built?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2010)

That looks like some nice downhill there.


----------



## BigJay (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been out there twice in the past 4 years. Great trails. So many options.

And yeah, great DH-riding on a XC-FR bike... Nice shuttle options over in GJ...

For flowy-XC trails, look at the 18th road in Fruita or the Kokopelli trailhead. Koko is a bit more "rugged" but a killer area as well.

18th road is more like "alpine skiing"... so flowy around the ridges.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 27, 2010)

BigJay said:


> I've been out there twice in the past 4 years. Great trails. So many options.
> 
> And yeah, great DH-riding on a XC-FR bike... Nice shuttle options over in GJ...
> 
> ...



Yeah most of those are from 18 road. I think that is my favorite so far. Heading that way now. I'll try and take some more.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 27, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Yeah most of those are from 18 road. I think that is my favorite so far. Heading that way now. I'll try and take some more.



Enjoy! I hope to see some pics later!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 30, 2010)

Tok some pics from 18 road area, wish I had taken some from lunch loop also. It was super hot-105 on Monday afternoon.





















As previous poster said it's just like skiing







I was pretty close to heat exhaustion, breaks were mandatory





















Getting thirsty for a beer








Crusing back down to the grasslands
















back at the house








Earning my couchspace.....


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!!!  Looks like some amazing riding. (and grub!)


----------



## snoseek (Jun 30, 2010)

Next stop will be Buffalo Creek (only 45 minutes). It is a that same kind of buff singletrack through burnt out forest. I'm actually looking forward to hitting Kingdom trails when I get back.


Lunch loop trailhead has some pretty killer stuff. I especially liked cruising along the Colorado River.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

See any Vampires while you were out there? http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-vampire-crash-txt,0,4980779.story


----------



## BigJay (Jul 1, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Lunch loop trailhead has some pretty killer stuff. I especially liked cruising along the Colorado River.



That's Koko Trailhead along the Colorado River... and it is pretty cool out there! Lunch Loops are in Grand Junction... and not near the river... All a big rock formation near the Colorado Nationnal Monument.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> See any Vampires while you were out there? http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-vampire-crash-txt,0,4980779.story



There is a solid tweaker population out there.....


----------



## snoseek (Jul 1, 2010)

BigJay said:


> That's Koko Trailhead along the Colorado River... and it is pretty cool out there! Lunch Loops are in Grand Junction... and not near the river... All a big rock formation near the Colorado Nationnal Monument.



O.K. my friend was taking me on the accelerated tour of his hometown. I must have gotten them confused, weed could be the culprit lol. Either way it was all good


----------



## snoseek (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


Cause I've got a wicked craving to do some desert riding. I need to set up close to this area next fall. Long ski season and endless bike season-sign me the fuck up!!!!!!!!!


----------

